# carving a slingshot



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

an old video that i made 2 years ago.





i love the dremel tool!

geko


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

I watched that video more than 15 times and I love it each time. There aren't a lot of videos on youtube showing how you make a slingshot, especialy this way. That is why I like it so much. Great video!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

:bowdown: You're a wizard with that tool. That was the video that convinced me to buy one -- but I can't use it like that. :wacko:


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Geko, you have more patience than I. Very Nice video -- Tex


----------



## snogard (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this video. I like the wood you used too, very nice contrast.


----------



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

your comments are appreciate.
thank you.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> :bowdown: That was the video that convinced me to buy one -- . :wacko:


Same here!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Simply AWESOME!!!!!

Crazy skills 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## jimmysworking (Nov 30, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

great video tutorial :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

I have said it before and I will say it again...we have a lot of talented people on this forum! Excellent video! That is a pretty slingshot. I love that black and dark brown coloring in the wood. You did this 2 years ago...do you still have that slingshot? Just wondering.


----------



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

thank you all for this great comments.

it feels great to know that some of you guys like my stuff that much.

and yes, i still got that small shooter.

greetings geko


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)

I feel really stupid asking this but how did you get it all flat cause most naturals i find aren't flat


----------



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

this was made from a board!

regards geko


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)

I feel really stupid right now :banghead: :slap: idk i guess i just thought it looked like a natural to me for some reason


----------



## DarrinGlennCook (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks......Very Cool....


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Good Job Geko! I admire your work and shooting!


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

I received a dremel for Christmas and use it every dy...I usually just use the sanding drums but dont have that "fancy" bit that you got there...do you know what its called?


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sweet video


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice touch and feel for the tools. The dremel is a great tool and you use it superbly. And having a keen eye for creativeness helps a lot too. ell done and thanks for sharing with us.


----------

